# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Софт >  Logitech примет участие в ИгроМире-2013 совместно c World of Warplanes и League of Legends

## Labs

Швейцарская компания Logitech (SIX: LOGN) (NASDAQ: LOGI) примет участие в ежегодной выставке компьютерных и видео-игр ИгроМир, которая пройдет с 3 по 6 октября в Москве («Крокус Экспо», павильон 1). Logitech представит свои гаджеты совместно с Wargaming (World of Warplanes) и Riot Games (League of Legends).

На стендах онлайн-игр World of Warplanes и League of Legends можно будет не только увидеть, но и протестировать в игре лучшие образцы Logitech G-series:

Беспроводная мышь Logitech G700s Rechargeable Gaming Mouse с аналогичной проводным мышам скоростью отклика  и тринадцатью программируемыми кнопками, с помощью которых  можно задать многоступенчатые сложные макросы с повторениями и контролируемыми задержками исполнения команд, увеличит скорость вашей реакции многократно, что будет полезно в любой игре.

Опробуйте и мышь Logitech G400s Optical Gaming Mouse с мгновенно регулируемом DPI – от 400 до 4000. Выбирайте скорость реакции или точность действий. Ресурса в 20 миллионов кликов и 250 километров по рабочему столу хватит не на один десяток игр.

Клавиатуры Logitech G19s Gaming Keyboard с цветным дисплеем GamePanel™ LCD,  подсветкой, двенадцатью программируемыми G-кнопками, гидрофобным покрытием и Logitech G710 Plus Mechanical Gaming Keyboard c механическими бесшумными клавишами дадут вам неоспоримое преимущество и в «догфайтах» истребителей времен Второй Мировой, и в магических битвах на полях League of Legends.

Гарнитура Logitech G430 Surround Sound Gaming Headset, как и ряд других моделей сконструирована с применением технологии Dolby® Headphone, которая создает объемное звучание. Это дает вам преимущество, ведь вы можете услышать в игре даже то, что нельзя увидеть: от тихих шагов противника до шума мотора «мессера», заходящего в хвост вашей боевой машине издали. Складной микрофон с системой шумоподавления распознает ваш голос и отсекает лишние звуки, и ничто не сможет помешать боевым переговорам с вашей гильдией, кланом, ротой или эскадрильей.

Джойстик Logitech Extreeme 3D Pro Joystick c двенадцатью  программируемым кнопками, 8-позиционным переключателем и спусковым курком шквального огня поможет вам пройти путь от курсанта-новичка до непревзойденного аса воздушных баталий в World of Warplanes за очень небольшое время.

Приходите, играйте и побеждаете при помощи наших гаджетов!
Увидимся на ИгроМире-2013!

----------

